# prayer shawl knitters



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Calling all prayer shawl knitters; Come one; Come all!!
Any other prayers shawl knitters out there (I know you are...)
What type of shawls do you make? Who do you give them to? Do you make shawlettes? Shawls?
I am making triangle/rectangle shawls and give them to my Hemotologists office as they have a social worker who works with the cancer/or anyone with a blood problem and can give them to people in need/sadness. I try to make an assortment.
Okay...what are you doing? type of patterns? Anything to share? I do not have a group to join so I am a one knitter on a mission!!!


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I make triangle and rectangle for our prayer shawl ministry at church.


----------



## 91039jvs (Mar 26, 2013)

Our church has a prayer shawl group. We make rectangle,triangle and lap robes. Only guide lines are machine washable and dryable and large enough to be useful. We give to the very ill and homebound.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Calling all prayer shawl knitters; Come one; Come all!!
> Any other prayers shawl knitters out there (I know you are...)
> What type of shawls do you make? Who do you give them to? Do you make shawlettes? Shawls?
> I am making triangle/rectangle shawls and give them to my Hemotologists office as they have a social worker who works with the cancer/or anyone with a blood problem and can give them to people in need/sadness. I try to make an assortment.
> Okay...what are you doing? type of patterns? Anything to share? I do not have a group to join so I am a one knitter on a mission!!!


I knit what I think would make the receiver happy. If they're not the big rap me up type, it wouldn't be beyond me to make a shawlette. For men, I'm likely to make something for the lap. Nothing is set in stone.


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

I make what I call a "Vee Shawl" - two skeins homespun, co 48 sts of a yarn like eyelash or a contrasting color and k 2 rows - then Row 1 - sl the first st, increase one st (f&b) and k to the last two sts and k tog; next row, k, repeat rows 1 and 2 until 1 skein is gone and k 2 rows even of your contrasting yarn - then reverse the rows and increase your st # on opposite sides - when the second skein runs out, k two rows even of your contrasting color or yarn and bind off - add some charms such as an initial or cross, etc. Include your knitter's prayer and it's ready to give away. I give them to anyone I hear is in the hospital, ill, has lost a loved one and my daughter has requested several for her colleagues who need a special gesture. This is one of the nicest gestures a knitter can make.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

We have a very active, but small group at our church that meets once a month. We start with a prayer and then enjoy each other's company while we knit or crochet. We make shawls, shawlettes, and small lap robes. The only criteria is that they be machine washable and dryable. They are blessed when there are enough to fill the communion rail and are given to members of our church or their family members who are ill/recovering or who are experiencing life altering events.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

maxj...that is a great idea....I'm going to make some!!


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

forgot - for the vee shawl, always slip the first st in each row.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I try to knit a variety so people can pick what they want and I try and use different colors; types of yarn; anything available. I never thought of lap robes....maybe I should expand to them also. A lot of patients come in and are in wheelchairs.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

There is a lovely pattern for a wheelchair shawl I like to make for people whether confined or not....it doesn't slide off the shoulders, so it's great for office workers, dialysis or chemo patients, nursing mothers, watching TV, church, movies or keeping handy in the car... I use Caron Simply Soft, but it works up nicely in any acrylic yarn... On the ones for women, I add a inside pocket big enough for a small packet of tissues & for the men I put one on the outside positioned as a shirt pocket. Check out "wheelchair shawls" on Ravelry for the crochet version....and look for a knitted version under another name...sorry, I can't remember that name..


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

My knitting group makes the rectangular, 3 stitch rib with fringe to be given to individuals who have lost someone or are in need of comfort. The local nursing homes also request them for their patients while they are there and to take home. Along with these, we make lap robes for the wheelchair bound.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I try to personalize each prayer shawl I make by varying the pattern and the yarn.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

My church has a prayer shawl ministry that meets once a month. The leader is the parish nurse, who distributes the shawls to those in the congregation who are ill, hospitalized, or bereaved. We are a very small group but God has blessed our efforts. In two years, we have given away over 50 shawls and lap blankets. We follow the guidelines set by the official prayer shawl ministry, www.shawlministry.com. The yarn must be machine-washable and dryable. Many in our group use Lion Brand Homespun. Three skeins makes a good-sized triangular or rectangular shawl or lap blanket. If a smaller shawl is desired, use only two skeins. It knits up quickly on big needles. 

We don't add fringe, especially when using Lion Brand Homespun because it unravels very easily. Fringe can become caught in wheelchair spokes and looks messy after washing. 

Free patterns are available on the Lion Brand website.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello all, so far our group primarily crochets and knits for our members, their families and friends. We've pretty made shawls for a large percentage of our members but are beginning to get more requests for family and friends. We also knit chemo caps and support an out of state birthing center with premie hats. We make mostly shawls in all shapes, triangle, rectangle, semicircle and right now I'm working on a Faroese style. We make lap robes for our men. I don't know about other PSMs but we have more crocheters than knitters. We make it a rule that all gifts must be easy care and the shawls and lap robes are never sold but given. I'm frequently surprised by the amount of people who think they should pay for them.
What a joy to be a part of this ministry.
While we're at it how do you financially support your ministry?


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I have mentioned this before but a ruana style poncho shawl is a good choice. It has a long vertical strip for the back and then two separate vertical strips hanging down from each shoulder in the front. I have a friend who is in the last stages of ALS and she has found this type of wrap to be very comfortable and convenient. It meets her her dressing needs ( easy and stays on) and causes no problems with her wheel chair. Another idea is a rectangular shawl with pockets on the ends.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Viwstitcher said:


> Hello all, so far our group primarily crochets and knits for our members, their families and friends. We've pretty made shawls for a large percentage of our members but are beginning to get more requests for family and friends. We also knit chemo caps and support an out of state birthing center with premie hats. We make mostly shawls in all shapes, triangle, rectangle, semicircle and right now I'm working on a Faroese style. We make lap robes for our men. I don't know about other PSMs but we have more crocheters than knitters. We make it a rule that all gifts must be easy care and the shawls and lap robes are never sold but given. I'm frequently surprised by the amount of people who think they should pay for them.
> What a joy to be a part of this ministry.
> While we're at it how do you financially support your ministry?


So far we've supplied our own yarn, but now funding is in place so we can be reimbursed by the church when we turn in our receipts. However, at the last meeting that backfired. One of the women said she didn't think it was right to take money from the church. This was after several had turned in their receipts. The leader said if she didn't want to get reimbursed that was fine. Nobody was very happy about what she said.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought the prayer shawls were stoles, rectangular, like rabies wear when praying?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

There are a couple of ladies at my church who buy yarn and turn in the receipts to the office, and it is applied toward their tithe, and the yarn is for the ladies prayer shawl group.

The church provides yarn for the ladies to knit or crochet rectangular shawls and lap blankets for those who need them. The preacher blesses them with the congregation when we have a stack made. The funds for the group do not cover the amount of yarn that we use; so, two of the ladies in particular generally shop for the group. We meet every Wednesday at 9 am in the church parlor. There are about nine to twelve that attend regularly.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Prayer shawls are also made to give emotional and prayer support to those who are in crisis, have ongoing issues such long term illnesses and family and friends. In some churches they are provided for joyous purposes like a little blanket for newborns, weddings and occasions such as affirmations of faith. You can also use them for folks outside of your church family.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Irish Knitter: yes, I make prayer shawls. Our group has been requested by the chaplain of local hospital for prayer shawls to give to mothers whose child has been "born asleep". We knit or crochet the shawls, I usually crochet them using a soft acrylic yarn and do the Sideways Shell pattern that I found through internet looking for Linus baby program. I just add stitches to make it at least 24 inches wide and do about 50 inches long.
these are US sizes, sorry I don't know how to figure out other countries sizes.
lion brand Homespun yarn makes up beautiful, but I don't put fringe on any of them.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Viwstitcher said:


> Prayer shawls are also made to give emotional and prayer support to those who are in crisis, have ongoing issues such long term illnesses and family and friends. In some churches they are provided for joyous purposes like a little blanket for newborns, weddings and occasions such as affirmations of faith. You can also use them for folks outside of your church family.


Absolutely!!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I supply my own yarn, as I am used to using a heavier yarn than the other ladies are. So far, I have 1 knitted, and 3 crocheted. I have been using Love That Yarn.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I use my own as well most of our ladies like worsted weight because it works upper quickly. I use marble chunky for the men's lap robes but mostly I prefer to work lacy shawls so I knit in sport weight. Since I use super wash it sort of self blocks. We're in Texas so the lighter weight wool works better. I'm not really brave enough for lace weight and the recipient must get the same shawl each time the shawl is washed and it's not practical to ask for a shawl to be able to knit, and a fort la back to rewash and to reblock.

Do you like to repeat patterns or keep using new ones when you knit? I have a couple I've done more than once but with so many patterns I try not to duplicate patterns or yarn colors.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Our group makes any style the knitter chooses, no fringe and basically 20x60 inches. We give them to anyone who asks. We give them for comfort travel, healing, new borne etc. we started 2/1/2010 and last week gave out our 500th shawl. We have about 10knitters including a delightful gentleman. Our shawls are kept in the church library for any one to help themselves to. We meet monthly and our group includes 3 women's who are not church members. I tell them they are welcome to take a shawl one per person BUT if they do not record it on the clip board with the knitters name, recipient so I can thank and inform the knitter it will UNRAVEL


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I also tok my prayer shawl and my husbands when he had DBS surgery for Parkinson's to the hospital. They let him have it in ICU and carefully placed it over him in bed.it was so comforting and gave me new insight to how it feels.
His surgery was successful and the divine implanted was turned on last week and already he has had remarkable success with it.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Pat FP said:


> I also tok my prayer shawl and my husbands when he had DBS surgery for Parkinson's to the hospital. They let him have it in ICU and carefully placed it over him in bed.it was so comforting and gave me new insight to how it feels.
> His surgery was successful and the divine implanted was turned on last week and already he has had remarkable success with it.


I am glad you husband is doing well. We have a hospital list of church members, and the preacher takes them one at the hospital. If we know someone outside of the church, we can record the name, and the record book and take them one, too.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> So far we've supplied our own yarn, but now funding is in place so we can be reimbursed by the church when we turn in our receipts. However, at the last meeting that backfired. One of the women said she didn't think it was right to take money from the church. This was after several had turned in their receipts. The leader said if she didn't want to get reimbursed that was fine. Nobody was very happy about what she said.


Maybe she doesn't know how much yarn a fairly fast knitter and or Crocheter can go through, and how fast that adds up to substantial dollars, especially when added to ones time to make these wonderful blessings.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I crocheted an 18 shell by 60 ridges (5+ feet) shawl in about 20 hours. It took between 2 and 3 skeins of soft Red Heart. Size K crochet hook. The others use Caron and use about the same amount. Mine are larger than the others. I'm a big woman so I make them big; not everyone is small. Sometime a big one works better.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Hooray for someone who adheres to "wrapped in love". I also make larger shawls, partially because I'm large but also I want the recipient to truly feel wrapped in God's love - no little shawls here. We do provide shoulder covers in the sanctuary but they are there for a different purpose.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Enough to cover with warmth and love regardless of size. God covers it all.


----------



## smoke (Mar 23, 2011)

hi I made one for my friend and I know I felt really good about making it.it would be nice to have a group on line.


----------



## maryjanejames (Sep 28, 2013)

You are so special to make prayer shawls on your own. I'm making an assortment also. I give them to a church that distributes to people in nursing homes, older people in the church and those that are sick or just need a warm hug. A warm hug to you for doing this, you really are special!


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I belong to a group of Prayer Shawl Knitters and we make all kind of shawls using any pattern that we like. I bought 3 books that feature just Prayer Shawls and we have one lady that makes up her patterns. We make lap shawls for the men, just anything that we see that we like. We try not to make them so hard that it will take a long time to make them. Good luck with your shawls.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

Our church has been wonderful to donate yarn and members have given us money for our yarn. We have 2 places at church that we can keep our yarn. Our knitters are not out any money. A lot of our donation come from people that we give a Prayer Shawl to. We also have our minister to bless the shawls and our group is a ministry of our church.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

Our church has been wonderful to donate yarn and members have given us money for our yarn. We have 2 places at church that we can keep our yarn. Our knitters are not out any money. A lot of our donation come from people that we give a Prayer Shawl to. We also have our minister to bless the shawls and our group is a ministry of our church.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I knit simple triangle shawls and fingerless gloves for the senior home where my daughter is an Occupational therapist. I supply my own yarn


----------



## NanaBabs (Mar 3, 2011)

A few years ago, I started making prayer shawls for friends/family members, at first just using a basic K3,P3 stitch and rectangular shape. Then a friend who crochets joined me, and now we have a group of about 30 at church who make any pattern that strikes them at the time. We get together twice a month and have donated to local cancer centers, nursing homes, rescue mission, NICU at 2 local hospitals, Hurricane Sandy victims (we are in NJ), local crisis pregnancy center, knitted toys and hats for our mission team to take to Guatemala and recently connected with a small charity that ministers to needy mothers and babies. We also have a cabinet in the entryway at church where shawls and laprobes are displayed. Anyone can take one free of charge for themselves or friends/family members. And somehow, no matter how many are given away, there are always "enough" to fill the need. If you're interested, you can join us on facebook, search for Linda's Hats for Hope Initiative: South Jersey to get connected to the Hats for Hope network.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Our group has been in existence for seven years. We have given away 450 shawls. We are a small congregation-most of our members have a shawl for one reason or another. The vast majority have gone to friends and family of our members. We give for all occasions-birth, death, illness, weddings, etc. We use mostly Homespun and the prayer shawl pattern. We have received monetary gifts for yarn but the majority of expense has been borne by the members. We also make hats, mittens and scarves for several children's charities and chemo caps.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I knit shawlettes mostly for the elderly where I work. I find they work better than the big shawls. It keeps them from getting tangled in wheelchairs or tripping on. It adds enough warmth for them when they are in the dining room, porch, etc. They have been well received.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Our prayer shawl group does triangle, rectangle, and we also make baby blankets and scarves. Very rewarding, we give them to ill and homebound, they are always blessed. HUGS..GG


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

maxj do you hav e a picture of your vee shawl?


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I give mostly to church. As they use them mostly in services, they have requested they be long rectangular. It's easier to wrap them around hands in weddings, around a baby, and often the elderly. Most men don't prefer the triangle, so those I keep for special gifts of my own.


----------



## MarshaHicks (Jul 16, 2013)

I belong to Missionary Baptist Church and I have Crochet 2 for 2 of the ladies in my church the Preachers Wife and the Welcome Committee Head she sends out the cards to every body that has a birthday or anniversary I also have a lady that sits in front of me that I plan on making her one too. I am hoping to make all the ladies in church one but trying to do the ones with cold hands first tho they both were rectangular


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to restart the ministry in my church. WE had it for awhile, but it folded. Please pray for me as you make your next shawl that our church can again have this ministry. 

Also thanks for the idea about the wheel chair shawl, will investigate.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Here are links to two of the prayer shawls I make. The first is a rectangle with a cross on one end, the second is the praying hands shawl, also a rectangle.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-14772-1.html#268411
http://simplyjeanarie.blogspot.com/2010/08/friday-is-qunique-pattern-day-praying.html

Our prayer shawl ministry team gives them to anyone who needs encouragement - church members, friends, family, strangers.

What a mission you've taken on. Bless you!


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Our prayer group also makes prayer shawls, hats and blankets for newborns, lapghans for nursing home patients, etc. We have been so blessed by donations of yarn and material. Someone donated tons of polyester fabric which we have cut into lap robes, sewn the edges with pretty stitching and given to nursing home patients (I had forgotten how warm polyester is). When the call is given to make prayer shawls, each individual makes up the pattern they want and then turns them in for delivery. We have had rectangular and v-shawls, both crochet and knit.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> I thought the prayer shawls were stoles, rectangular, like rabies wear when praying?


Check out the official website, www.shawlministry.com for a full explanation, patterns, helpful tips, etc.


----------



## generosa (Oct 1, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> I thought the prayer shawls were stoles, rectangular, like rabies wear when praying?


Go here to learn about the Prayer Shawl Ministry: http://www.shawlministry.com/

The Jewish rabbi shawl has nothing to do with this ministry. The Prayer Shawl ministry was organized by women from any religion who wish to pray for someone while they knit, crochet, or sew the shawl - the shawl is a free gift for needy persons who need spiritual support - such as sick persons, the elderly, etc. It is a free organization - patterns for shawls are on their web site and many other helpful comments.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have not gotten bit by the Prayer Shawl bug yet... but I am a avid 'Parenthood' watcher.. last year one of the characters came down with cancer. They brought in a 'comfort shirt' the actual shirt was worn by many of the actors family who were going through Chemo.. I think Ray Ramano brought this to the show and it is passed from one cancer patient to another. I thought that was such a lovely story that I would make Prayer Shawls to be passed from one person to the other just knowing that it gives comfort to so many in need would be the greatest thing..


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

There is no official right shawl. I was at a gathering of groups who make shawls and all kinds were displayed. The official site recommends shawls large enough to feel warmth and comfort, not shawlettes, and that is what our group aims for. The shawls depend on the skill and choice of each knitter, a real variety. It's good to remember men also are touched by receiving a prayer shawl and some should be made in colors they would appreciate. (Not all fluffy pink, although I really like fluffy pink.) I like cables to make knitting more interesting, feather and fan patterns knit up quite quickly, a number of "our ladies" prefer garter stitch rectangles in lovely bulky yarns and Homespun. We use machine washable yarns for easy care for the recipient.
Here are the notes I kept for the shawl I took to the Prayer Shawl Gathering. I used a #11 needle, 220 stitches and it measured 72 inches without including the fringe. The last one (still had/have stash) I used #13 needle and 180 stitches and got the same size. It's generously sized for a tall person and drapes well. IMHO the gauge for knitting sweaters feels heavy and doesn't drape well. A looser knit feels right for a shawl. When friends ask me to suggest a pattern I am prepared--I've downloaded and filed "a bazillion" shawl patterns. It's an obsession.


Stashbuster Rectangle Shawl
The shawl on display was knitted with #4 worsted in garter stitch using #11 needles, which will drape nicely.
It was made with two rows of the same color knotted into fringe.

This kind of shawl could be knitted or crocheted in the stitch pattern of your choice. Begin each row with a new strand, leaving a long tail to be tied into fringe. At the end cut the yarn leaving a long tail and pull the yarn through the last loop. Tie the tails into fringe. Note: The stripes look better if there are two or more rows of the same color together. Using one color several times will pull it together.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I am in a prayer shawl group at our church. We make triangles, rectangles, lap robes, all kinds. We have some people who knit, some crochet. Machine washable and dryable yarn. The patterns are as varied as our members. Our parish nurse distributes to those ill, etc. The woman in the office in charge of setting up the funerals gives to families of the deceased. We give personally to those we know of or hear of who need one. As example my sister has a friend she worked with in NY state, my sister now lives in Vegas, and I live in Idaho, and I just mailed one to her friend yesterday. Also, my husband's uncle died so sent one to his aunt in NY state yesterday too.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I see the Prayer Shawl Ministry is a very commendable organisation. My hat's off to them.

But I was referring to the prayer shawls themselves, not the ministry.
I made a search and I see that the original term is from the shawl the rabies use for their prayers, but the term has been expanded to other shawls as well:
prayer shawl 
Web definitions
(Judaism) a shawl with a ritually knotted fringe at each corner; worn by Jews at morning prayer.
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

I have just used the rectangular kind with two pockets.


----------



## jgrim (Oct 8, 2013)

We have a prayer shawl ministery at our
Church. We give this to shut-ins , people who are having surgery or have lost loved ones. We also do a pocket prayer cloth with a cross on it. Our pastor gives these to people she visits or who are in the hospital. It is something small they can hold in their hands. We have sent prayer shawls to toronado victims, hurricane victims and shelters.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I do all types in either crochet or knitting. Mostly do about 20" x 60" for size, but quite often switch to triangles. A lot depends on the fiber I am working with and my mood. Lately, I have been supplying the chemo treatment center. They give one out at the initial appointment interview with the patient. When they sometimes need a volume in a hurry, I take a piece of heavy fleece and using a special wheel for my Olfa cutter (purchased from Nancy's Notions) make evenly spaced holes around the outer edge of the piece at about 1" in (width of my ruler). I then crochet around the piece turning the edge under by a half inch. After the original single crochet around, I start a decorative border. Fortunately there are several good resources for crocheted borders currently in print. I usually match the yarn to the fleece but sometimes do a contrasting color. Here is the corner of a B&W one.


----------



## Mary Larson (Apr 21, 2011)

I knit prayer shawls for our Prayer Shawl Ministry Group at our church. They are distributed to anyone who is going thru rough times, ill, recovering from surgery, etc.; in other words to anyone who could use the comfort and peace that a prayer shawl brings. I usually make rectangular prayer shawls in various colors -- most of them with the Praying Hands on both ends, some with a cross on both ends, occasionally with other patterns on both ends. I use the patterns from the dish cloths to insert into a box on both ends of the shawls. They are all blessed at our monthly meetings, and are very much appreciated when given out by our pastoral minister or parish deacon.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Since I am a ministry of one I use my own yarn. When I was working I built up my stash and now I am using it as I have the time to knit as I have lost my job. I am also intending to approach my church with a "prayer shawl ministry" as soon as I get up enough nerve.
As I sat in the waiting room of my doctor's office my heart just broke at what I saw; and my doctor asked what I was knitting and as I told him he said many patients would be so glad to get a shawl so that is how I decided to start there. I think it is truly amazing how these ministries serve; are started and the results.....
I am so glad to meet all of you on here!!!
Blessings
Eileen


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

There is also a "pocket" shawl to give to folks who can't have a larger one for some reason - #8 needles, co 16 and k until it is 4" square - add a tassle to the bottom center and the same prayers go with it. Whenever I give a larger shawl to someone and there are other family members that I want to know that there are prayers being said - I make one for each of them with a special little note. Directions not written in stone - so, as long as it's square it's good! Can also add an embellishment - cross, butterfly, etc.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I knit all kinds but right now I'm making a triangular one, using Dee O'Keefe's Ashton pattern.


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I started a prayer shawl ministry at my church a year ago. It has been very well received. We follow the www.prayer shawl.com guidelines. Father John blesses them before Sister Agnes delivers them to nursing homes, hospitals, senior centers to our parish members in need. We make the rectangular style. I also added Baptism blankets that Sister Agnes gives to the parents and I knit newborn hats for Mercy hospital. Anyone who is involved in this ministry is a blessing to those who receive these prayerful gifts!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I crochet rectangles so they can be lap robes or go around a person shoulders and never ever never do I put fringe on them a nice shell stitch goes on mine , sick and infirm and their helpers and fringe do not mix, gets in chair wheels and under foot and these already weaker than normal people can fall on that fringe its slippery try walking on it on a tile floor and see, you will never put fringe on an item again where it is for charity or a nursing home adult home etc. I am also a former nurse and nearly fallen on fringe and have had patients do so ones who still do for themselves and they do get tangled up with that fringe had one also try to eat it or sucked on it . .


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I am also intending to approach my church with a "prayer shawl ministry" as soon as I get up enough nerve.


You could try my approach, Eileen - I put a notice in my church newsletter asking if anyone would like to join me in a prayer shawl ministry. Include your name and phone #/e-mail address. You have such a compassionate heart - go for it!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've only just started, but...
I'm making a lacy rectangular shawl. My church group gives them to anyone who is suffering in some way, usually due to cancer. One time someone made a prayer baby blanket for a baby who was extremely ill (the baby seems to be recovering somewhat). People in my group make a variety of items... prayer shawls (given to local people who are suffering) & baby items (usually donated to a local hospital) are the norm, but my church has a festival coming up & many ladies knit items to sell & raise money for the church. Like I said, I've just started, so I haven't done all of that, yet...


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I am working on a prayer shawl for a friend. I am using 100% worsted Acrylic. I wonder if I should have chosen a lighter or finer yarn? I am knitting very row and I am working in a "Three Crosses'' pattern on one end. The Three Crosses pattern is a dishcloth pattern I have used on dishcloths.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am finding that people appreciate acrylic as when they are sick/frail they need the warmth. What is the three crosses pattern?


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

missmarychristine said:


> I am working on a prayer shawl for a friend. I am using 100% worsted Acrylic. I wonder if I should have chosen a lighter or finer yarn? I am knitting very row and I am working in a "Three Crosses'' pattern on one end. The Three Crosses pattern is a dishcloth pattern I have used on dishcloths.


That depends on your pattern... I'm using a weight 3 yarn & making a lacy rectangular shawl, but that's the pattern I'm using. If your pattern calls for worsted-weight, then you're OK. Acrylic is usually the yarn of choice for prayer shawls. It's durable & washable & keeps the recipients warm... Yes, I know many knitters prefer wool, but it's the exception rather than the norm for prayer shawl knitting.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

scottishlass said:


> I knit simple triangle shawls and fingerless gloves for the senior home where my daughter is an Occupational therapist. I supply my own yarn


Wonderful!! Thank you for brightening the lives of these seniors. They must appreciate you so much.


----------



## GrandmaS (Mar 18, 2013)

kerrie35094 said:


> Here are links to two of the prayer shawls I make. The first is a rectangle with a cross on one end, the second is the praying hands shawl, also a rectangle.
> 
> Kerrie: Thanks for the patterns. What weight of yarn do you use for these two patterns?


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

kerrie35094 said:


> You could try my approach, Eileen - I put a notice in my church newsletter asking if anyone would like to join me in a prayer shawl ministry. Include your name and phone #/e-mail address. You have such a compassionate heart - go for it!


We put a reminder notice in our church bulletin the week our group meets. I also send a reminder email to everyone who has email &call those who don't.
Linda


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> Calling all prayer shawl knitters; Come one; Come all!!
> Any other prayers shawl knitters out there (I know you are...)
> What type of shawls do you make? Who do you give them to? Do you make shawlettes? Shawls?
> I am making triangle/rectangle shawls and give them to my Hemotologists office as they have a social worker who works with the cancer/or anyone with a blood problem and can give them to people in need/sadness. I try to make an assortment.
> Okay...what are you doing? type of patterns? Anything to share? I do not have a group to join so I am a one knitter on a mission!!!


I used to have a second home at Donner Lake, Truckee and used to take my therapy dog to the senior center. The Center is near the recreational center and Truckee River. The seniors start arriving daily around 11:00 AM and are served lunch at noon. There are probably quite a few seniors who would appreciate a prayer shawl especially on the snowy nights. (Probably 20 min from California side of Lake Tahoe).


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

No matter what I make it is a "Prayer". So if I want to learn something new by way of shawl, blanket, hat, lapgan or what ever, I always say a prayer while making it. In 2011 I made 527 hats that went to charities. Each was full of Prayers for the person who gets one. 2012 was scarves, 2013 is shawls. Keeping them simple, washable and colorful is what I stick to. Some have patterns, some are as simple as can be. Some large some small. Remember there are children that need extra prayers too so some small ones work well there. 
I am a firm Believer in making something for someone is always a Blessing and should be full of Prayers.


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

To date, I have made 4 prayer shawls. I made two for strangers who were facing battles with cancer. They both "worked," altho' in very different ways. A third was made for a family friend and it was the most miraculous of all. The fourth was knitted for immediate family and the outcome was unexpected, but still "blessed." Three of the four were crocheted, all triangular with a shell stitch, consisting of 3 double crochet stitches to represent the "Trinity." These made up extremely fast, and I had a very simple prayer that I said, "Lord's blessings on the wearer of this shawl; may each stitch be imbued with the power of His love and healing. Amen." The fourth shawl was a knitted rectangle...simple stocking stitch, large needles. All were taken to my church and blessed by the pastor and the congregation.


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

We have a Prayer Shawl group at my church which meets monthly. Most of us make the rectangular shawl & usually with Homespun which we individually buy. We do have a few non knitting parishioners who have donated the yarn for those knitters who find it difficult to afford buying the yarn. When we put fringe on the shawl we knot near the end of each piece of yarn to keep it from raveling. Once the shawl is complete we turn it in to be blessed at our altar. The shawls are then available for all parishioners to freely take & give to anyone they know who is in need of one. The recipient does not have to be a member of our parish. I will suggest lap robes & triangular shawls at our next meeting as that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome pattern! I'll try it.


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

My church group knits and crochets triangular and rectangular shawls. We have a budget for yarn and buy in bulk. Rectangles are especially good for chemo patients, who get very cold during treatments, and they can be adapted for men. (No man has worn a triangle shawl since Abraham Lincoln.) We also do lap robes and chemo caps. 
There are so many good patterns! There are loads of books, and I'd also try the Lion Brand free pattern site and Ravelry. One problem: Many triangle shawl patterns come out so small they seem more like neckerchiefs! Others are too long in back. We find 24x 62 a good size for rectangles and 60 x at least 24 for triangles. Go for bright, cheerful colors. Even men can tolerate them!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Lafemmefran:
I LOVE Truckee; however try to hang out on the north shore of Tahoe....so peaceful; pleasant; and lots of campgrounds to choose from....Jimmy Beans Wool moved from Truckee to Reno...
Squaw valley and the Olympic rings always get me everytime I see them; to think of Olympics being right there!!!


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

We meet once a month. We make rectangular or triangular shawls to give to parishioners who are ill or bereaved. We also make lap robes for the veterans hospital and baby blankets for children being baptized. We are starting to work on comforting shawls for children in shelters. We like to celebrate happy occasions such as weddings and confirmations, too. We have donated shawls to local hospitals and nursing homes. the visiting nurses, and families of soldiers who have been wounded of killed in action.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I tend not to make large items. So, I do prayer scarves which are typically large in size. I make these for people I care about not just people are sick or suffering. 

Pzoe


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for letting me know that Acrylic is the yarn of choice for prayer shawls. I'm not following a pattern just knitting every row until it reaches a length that I think will suit my friend. I am going to edge it in a contrasting color using crochet stitches. I thought I should add a fringe, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I also belong to a very active prayer shawl group from my church. Mostly we knit the rectangular style, but all kinds are made. Yes the men usually just like the smaller lap cover. Our minister has a finger on the need, and it is very great. They should be soft, free of harsh knots, made wait washable, and dryable yarn. The feed back is marvelous, and makes it all worth while.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

That is lovely like the shell edging works well thanks for sharing


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

My Methodist Church has a group What Women Do and they makes things for many different groups like Domestic violence to name one items made are given to a Family Counseling center, that Deals with all of these issues of daily lives of its client. They give them to where there is a need for many items, some women and their children have to leave a home with nothing but clothes on their backs. We have made so many small stuffed critters for children, a large bag to carry things in a keep in the ready bag as many women have to leave instantly so Family Counseling needed to have things for the immediate needs of its clients ready to give them instantly. So small lape robes are a big help to them also.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> So far we've supplied our own yarn, but now funding is in place so we can be reimbursed by the church when we turn in our receipts. However, at the last meeting that backfired. One of the women said she didn't think it was right to take money from the church. This was after several had turned in their receipts. The leader said if she didn't want to get reimbursed that was fine. Nobody was very happy about what she said.


Not sure I understand why anybody had a problem with one person's decision not to accept money. Sounds like she fells compelled to give from her heart. Just like what ever she puts in collection plate-coming from her heart. Maybe some of her year is donated to her from someone knowing what she's using it for. Everybody's personal decision should be respected.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

NanaBabs said:


> A few years ago, I started making prayer shawls for friends/family members, at first just using a basic K3,P3 stitch and rectangular shape. Then a friend who crochets joined me, and now we have a group of about 30 at church who make any pattern that strikes them at the time. We get together twice a month and have donated to local cancer centers, nursing homes, rescue mission, NICU at 2 local hospitals, Hurricane Sandy victims (we are in NJ), local crisis pregnancy center, knitted toys and hats for our mission team to take to Guatemala and recently connected with a small charity that ministers to needy mothers and babies. We also have a cabinet in the entryway at church where shawls and laprobes are displayed. Anyone can take one free of charge for themselves or friends/family members. And somehow, no matter how many are given away, there are always "enough" to fill the need. If you're interested, you can join us on facebook, search for Linda's Hats for Hope Initiative: South Jersey to get connected to the Hats for Hope network.


These are just beautiful.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I've looked at Raverly for the Ruana Poncho shawl but am not finding what you describe.. could you refer us to pattern. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I am sure you will be blessed for your work. My hat if off to you. Like you I'm just one person. I do things for family and friends then I ALWAYS put something back to donate somewhere. I know 2 ministers to send these to. Being disabled I could not sit up but few mins at time, thus joining a group is out of the question. Am always on the look out for yarn sales. Haven't been able to drive for last 3 years but have to see dr every 4-6 weeks and try to stop at on of 2 thrift stores on the way. I admire you for your work. Hope you find a group to join in the near future. As long as you can keep those needles working. Working alone for something to be donated also reminds me to pray little more while working (during the day when by myself). You will be blessed for your work.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Rectangles extra wide so it can be used aslso as a lap blank in the chemo chair. Unfortunately, the ones I have made have been give to friends that are going through some rough health issues.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Everyone here has shared so much information and ideas....THANK YOU all....


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Bless all of you.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

A BIG Thank you to all us knitters and ladies who crochet for ministry. For me it is very up lifting.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I made a prayer shawl using the wingspan pattern. It was quick and easy.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

jackiefi said:


> A BIG Thank you to all us knitters and ladies who crochet for ministry. For me it is very up lifting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> I made a prayer shawl using the wingspan pattern. It was quick and easy.


I love the Wingspan pattern and just finished one for my son's girlfriend using worsted weight yarn and casting on 45 sts. It is definitely a scarf width but I made 15 triangles because she wanted it fairly long. I started another one with worsted weight and cast on 90 sts. because I wanted it to be more like a shawl in length, but I think that is too long and the triangles too wide. Guess I'll frog it and try 60 sts. to cast on.

Anyway, my question is what yarn did you use and how many did you cast on? I need some help with this, but love the look of a Wingspan and it is quick and easy. Thanking you in advance,

Marie

P.S. All of you are so inspiring with the stories you share! I'd love to start doing prayer shawls in the future. Am currently doing scarves for the troops and caps/mittens/scarves for our Christmas project at church. All are done with love and prayers.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting this topic as it is very timely for me as I am in the process of organizing a prayer shawl ministry at my church. I am enjoying reading everyone's ideas.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I have made two so far: Both of them were in Boutique Unforgettable yarn (size 7 or 8 needles). One I cast on 45 stitches, so it went over the shoulder a small bit. The other one I cast on 60 stitches. It definitely covered the shoulders (7" drape) and was 45 inches long. I made 8 triangles with both of them, with a 16 count difference when I added stitches/turned around. 

Next time I want to make it with a bulkier yarn, so will again be a 45, but on size 10. I am sure that one will be bigger.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt answer. I think I'll try it with 45 sts. and bigger needles and bulkier yarn as you are going to do. To me, Amazing is kind of a skinny worsted weight but I do love it. Happy knitting and have a good week.  :thumbup:


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

MinnieMouse said:


> Not sure I understand why anybody had a problem with one person's decision not to accept money. Sounds like she fells compelled to give from her heart. Just like what ever she puts in collection plate-coming from her heart. Maybe some of her year is donated to her from someone knowing what she's using it for. Everybody's personal decision should be respected.


I think it was the way she said it. Not everyone can afford to supply their own yarn. The group leader felt that others might think they had to do as she did and not ask for reimbursement, even though the funds are there. As far as I know, she buys all her own yarn because she's always talking about her trips to Michaels.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I am in a prayer shawl group at church. We meet once a month. Each one uses their own yarn of their choice and also the pattern of their choice. The yarn and pattern are not the most important role in these. The most important role are the prayers that are said while the item is being made, then we pray as a group when the item is finished and about every 3 months we have the whole church pray over the items. They are distributed to people sick, ones who have lost loved ones, for new babies, weddings, etc. It is a very fulfilling ministry.


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

Our church prayer shawl ministry began in 2009, we have about 10 or so active members and some who make shawls at home but don't attend the weekly meetings. Any shape or size shawl is welcome, only requirement is that the yarn be washable. Some of us buy our own yarn, people in the congregation donate yarn and sometimes money (the leader will then go purchase yarn), but we do not "sell" our work. On the 3rd Sunday of the month, the shawls are placed on the altar rail and prayed over, then folks can sign one out for a loved one who needs it, or the pastors will bring the shawls to the hospitals when they visit.


----------



## Susan1951 (Oct 1, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> My church has a prayer shawl ministry that meets once a month. The leader is the parish nurse, who distributes the shawls to those in the congregation who are ill, hospitalized, or bereaved. We are a very small group but God has blessed our efforts. In two years, we have given away over 50 shawls and lap blankets. We follow the guidelines set by the official prayer shawl ministry, www.shawlministry.com. The yarn must be machine-washable and dryable. Many in our group use Lion Brand Homespun. Three skeins makes a good-sized triangular or rectangular shawl or lap blanket. If a smaller shawl is desired, use only two skeins. It knits up quickly on big needles.
> 
> We don't add fringe, especially when using Lion Brand Homespun because it unravels very easily. Fringe can become caught in wheelchair spokes and looks messy after washing.
> 
> Free patterns are available on the Lion Brand website.


Hi, Just finished another prayer shawl using Homespun and
put fringe on it, but as you say it will unravel, but I tried
tying a knot on the end of each fringe, just a little bit above
the cut end, worked out good and the gal that received it
loved it.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the basic pattern that we use. I thought I'd share.


St. Bartholomew Crochet Shawl

Size N hook (I use a K hook and Red Heart yarn.)
2-7oz. skeins Caron Simply Soft yarn

Before you begin make your fringe, there are going to be 28 spaces with 4 strands of yarn each so make you 112 pieces prior to beginning and then you can use the remainder of the yarn for your shawl.

Chain 46 loosely.

Row 1: (dc, ch 2, sc) in the fourth chain from the hook, *skip next 2 chs, (2 dc, ch 2, sc) in the next ch. Repeat from the * across. You will have 15 fans across the top of the work.
Row 2: ch 1, turn, (2 dc, ch 2, sc) in the first ch 2 sp. (2 dc, ch 2, sc) in each ch space across.
Repeat row 2 until you have reached desired length or almost out of the second skein of yarn, do not finish off.

Last row: ch 1, turn, *sc in first ch 2 sp, ch 2, repeat from* across and end with a sc. End off and add your fringe to the chain 2 spaces on each end of shawl. You will have 14 spaces for fringe at each end of the shawl.

(We do not use Red Heart yarn due to the coarseness of their yarn.)

For a child size shawl, use approximately 1 skein of yarn.

Chain 28 loosely and follow the pattern above. You will have 9 fans across the top of your work. You will have 8 spaces for the fringe on each end of the shawl and will need 64 pieces of fringe cut prior to the beginning of your piece.

Happy crocheting!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

For those of you using homespun or any other raveling yarn, after you're done add a drop of fray check and let it dry. You will not be able to use a needle for weaving in the ends but, a crochet hook will work.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> I knit shawlettes mostly for the elderly where I work. I find they work better than the big shawls. It keeps them from getting tangled in wheelchairs or tripping on. It adds enough warmth for them when they are in the dining room, porch, etc. They have been well received.


What are the dimensions of the shawlettes?


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for the crochet pattern. I have used Red Heart Soft for a crocheted afghan & was quite pleased with the result so will try it with this pattern for a shawl. Our group seems to be all knitters & maybe I can encourage some crochet members with this pattern.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

One of the ladies at my church knits a different pattern each time. She refers to one of the books that shows the various patterns. She is very fast. I can't work as quickly as she can. They are gorgeous.

One of the other ladies makes baby blankets when she is not making prayer shawls. Lovely.

We have a creative group.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I made one in a basket weave using lavender yarn for a lady diagnosed with breast cancer. Heard from her that she did not use it. How sad.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe she thought it was too pretty to mess up. Suggest that she pass it on to someone who will? If I make house shoes that are wrong, I offer to make another pair, and suggest that they give to 'wrong' pair to someone who can use them. Maybe she will in time. Could be the surgery was too stressful and overwhelming. 

I am so sorry she did not use it. It hurts the heart.


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

This has been a delightfully lovely exchange - guess making prayer shawls brings out the best in the giver. All these replies, reports of ministries, willingness to share - makes one proud to be a knitter and lucky to have found Knitting Paradise!


----------



## MarshaHicks (Jul 16, 2013)

I am in the USA and i work from prey shawls book I have made four so far they have been rectangular so far i have not ventured out to do a triangular one yet I also working on the 5th one now Marsha


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree it is very sad that she did not use your shawl and that some one told you. We put so much of ourself in these projects. Altho we don't do it for praise we certainly want the person we give it to to like it. I too am so proud to be part of such a loveing giving group as the KP's.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I personally find it sad that if she was not going to use it that she accepted it. We have people who are offered a prayer shawl that would decline saying "it is lovely and I appreciate the fact you thought of me, but I would prefer that you give this to someone who will use it more than I will." These shawls are quite time consuming, and we like to see them used.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I knit both rectangular and triangle shawls just as gifts.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

I, too, am a member of a PSM at my church. We meet weekly and use whatever yarn and color makes us feel good - will knit/crochet custom colors when requested. When someone wants to "pay us" we ask for gift cards to the local yarn stores or as was put in our newsletter, donations of 600 yds of yarn. We are getting ready to go thru our stash of yarn and donate all the acrylic yarn that has been sitting there to our local library for their "Warm Up" projects ( blocks of yarn that are sewn into blankets for the homeless.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

I, too, am a member of a PSM at my church. We meet weekly and use whatever yarn and color makes us feel good - will knit/crochet custom colors when requested. When someone wants to "pay us" we ask for gift cards to the local yarn stores or as was put in our newsletter, donations of 600 yds of yarn. We are getting ready to go thru our stash of yarn and donate all the acrylic yarn that has been sitting there to our local library for their "Warm Up" projects ( blocks of yarn that are sewn into blankets for the homeless.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Susan1951 said:


> Hi, Just finished another prayer shawl using Homespun and
> put fringe on it, but as you say it will unravel, but I tried
> tying a knot on the end of each fringe, just a little bit above
> the cut end, worked out good and the gal that received it
> loved it.


Yes, that is an idea, but I'm too impatient to tie off all those knots. When the shawl is finished and ends woven in, I'm ready to cast on for a new one.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Judy M said:


> I made one in a basket weave using lavender yarn for a lady diagnosed with breast cancer. Heard from her that she did not use it. How sad.


That is sad and I wish she hadn't told you. We pour so much work and prayer into knitting/crocheting prayer shawls and it's nice to know they are appreciated and used.


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

sseidel said:


> Thanks for posting this topic as it is very timely for me as I am in the process of organizing a prayer shawl ministry at my church. I am enjoying reading everyone's ideas.


Blessings to you for taking the initiative to start a PSM at your church! i did that a year ago and it has been the best thing i've ever done! lots of new friends! and a new direction in my life!!
Linda


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

We have a prayer shawl ministry at our church started three years ago. We use a lot of Homespun also Vanna's choice. I like to do trinity stitch and it pray as I knit. This pattern is on PSM web site. Sometimes add three beads and always put a cross on it. We write a letter to go wi it explaining how shawl ministry was started etc. We bless them before giving away. We have a church bazaar every year & sell knitted items--- scarfs, hats mittens (made many ruffled scarves last year) .This money made is used to buy our yarn for PS.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I have read so many interesting comments here, if it's ok I'd love to print this out to share with my PSM members. I think we rarely realize how many of us, in so many places, have been blessed to part of this ministry.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Please feel free to print my comment, the more we know the more can join this fulfilling journey. Just today at my PEO meeting a friend gave me a bigg bunch of yarn she is not going to use. I think the gift of a shawl wraps the recipient in love and prayers in a concreat way.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

hawknitr13 said:


> Blessings to you for taking the initiative to start a PSM at your church! i did that a year ago and it has been the best thing i've ever done! lots of new friends! and a new direction in my life!!
> Linda


Thank you.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm making a praying hands prayer shawl for my cousin who's battling cancer. This one is rectangle, but I have made the vee shawls also.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I made one in a basket weave using lavender yarn for a lady diagnosed with breast cancer. Heard from her that she did not use it. How sad.


The other extreme: I made one that was given to a lady with recurrent (and eventually terminal) breast cancer. She never took it off and asked to be buried in it. People do have different reactions to them and we have no way of knowing what that will be. I still knit them, and pray as I do.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

They give a lot of comfort to many who receive them.


----------



## 91039jvs (Mar 26, 2013)

Sharing a story. When I had the pleasure of delivering one to a very gracious lady, this is what she told me later. "When you showed up, I thought something else to hang around." Now I have to tell you. I have used it more and gained a lot of comfort from it than I ever thought. Thank You.


----------



## monnashands (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, I don't have a pattern for a shawl. I will get online and find one. I'll be happy to help you.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.shawlministry.com/


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

EqLady said:


> The other extreme: I made one that was given to a lady with recurrent (and eventually terminal) breast cancer. She never took it off and asked to be buried in it. People do have different reactions to them and we have no way of knowing what that will be. I still knit them, and pray as I do.


my 2nd shawl was made for a teacher colleague who was in Hospice. i had her grandson in band in 5th/6th grade. she, too, was buried with it! how precious that they think so much of them to have with them forever. 
linda


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

hawknitr13 said:


> my 2nd shawl was made for a teacher colleague who was in Hospice. i had her grandson in band in 5th/6th grade. she, too, was buried with it! how precious that they think so much of them to have with them forever.
> linda


I shed a few tears over that ! It's why I keep making them.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

today at church I relcieved m a note from a Mother who received a prayer shawl in 2011 when her daughter a member of NV national guard was shot and killed at our IHOP along with other guards and a civilian . She said it has been a great comfort in the time since this tragedy. It brought me to tears. This is why we do this to share our love and comfort as children of God.


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Pat FP said:


> today at church I relcieved m a note from a Mother who received a prayer shawl in 2011 when her daughter a member of NV national guard was shot and killed at our IHOP along with other guards and a civilian . She said it has been a great comfort in the time since this tragedy. It brought me to tears. This is why we do this to share our love and comfort as children of God.


Bless that Mother for taking time to write you that note! I am so sorry for her loss, but thank you that could provide some comfort for her since that horrible incident. Bless you Pat!
linda


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Just learned of another friend with breast cancer so I need to make another shawl. She lives in Florida and acrylic is so warm. Any other fiber suggestions? Or just stay with acrylic?


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Irish Knitter, I have sent you a PM. also, what a great response you have been receiving, many people are being blessed - both the knitters and the receivers.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Judy M. thank you for posting the Internet site regarding Prayer shawls. I have been knitting or crocheting shawls for about 8 years. What a blessing it has given us to be able [provide these shawls to help provide a bit of comfort.
thank you again for posting this Internet site it has so much information about this ministry, also surprised to find so many beautiful pattern books to buy. thanks again..


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Just learned of another friend with breast cancer so I need to make another shawl. She lives in Florida and acrylic is so warm. Any other fiber suggestions? Or just stay with acrylic?


Let me suggest Lion Brand Cotton Ease yarn. It is 50% cotton and 50% acrylic so it has the lightness of acrylic and the softness of cotton. It is reasonably priced and comes in lots of colors that are pretty. I love Cotton Ease and it works up a little bit thinner than other type 4 worsted weight yarns.  :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

There are probably places she goes or even at home that have air conditioning which can get chilly.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't used it before, but I'll take a look.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

on http://www.shawlministry.com/ there is a section called stories and inspirations. I wrote the one titled "A Prayer Shawl's Story, it's about 1/2 way down the page. That shawl "dictated" her story to me and so that is how I shared it. I believe that all shawls have their special person that they belong to, no matter how long them to be united. Our PSM has distributed over 400 shawls in the 5 plus years since it began.


----------



## monnashands (Sep 14, 2013)

I would like to make a prayer shawl. Can you steer me to a simple pattern?


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

Monnashandds, First, welcome to theis great site, for prayer shawls, go to http://www.shawlministry.com/, and you will find a section (right hand side of page that has patterns. Any patern will work, big square, rectangular, triangular, circular, half circle. Great books in the libraries Prayer Shawls. Enjoy and Bless you.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> Calling all prayer shawl knitters; Come one; Come all!!
> ... What type of shawls do you make? Who do you give them to? Do you make shawlettes? Shawls?....Okay...what are you doing? type of patterns? Anything to share? I do not have a group to join so I am a one knitter on a mission!!!


I don't knit shawls, but I dam a 'prayer knitter'. I pray for the person who will be using the garment/blanket when it is finished. I knit for a charity, Mission Without Borders. I knit alone ie don't have a group, and at the moment that suits me. I'm in Australia. I do all sorts - blankets from squares, and other pieces, jumpers, hats, gloves...


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

maxj said:


> I make what I call a "Vee Shawl" - two skeins homespun, co 48 sts of a yarn like eyelash or a contrasting color and k 2 rows - then Row 1 - sl the first st, increase one st (f&b) and k to the last two sts and k tog; next row, k, repeat rows 1 and 2 until 1 skein is gone and k 2 rows even of your contrasting yarn - then reverse the rows and increase your st # on opposite sides - when the second skein runs out, k two rows even of your contrasting color or yarn and bind off - add some charms such as an initial or cross, etc. Include your knitter's prayer and it's ready to give away. I give them to anyone I hear is in the hospital, ill, has lost a loved one and my daughter has requested several for her colleagues who need a special gesture. This is one of the nicest gestures a knitter can make.


I love this, Maxj. I'll try these too.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Viwstitcher said:


> ...While we're at it how do you financially support your ministry?


I'm so slow that it never has been a problem for me!!


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

I belong to a prayer shawl ministry at my church and just came from one of our meetings. Your on the right track by donating them, that's what we do also. We give them to hospice, the hospital, nursing homes and also to people who request them for comfort, whether they are suffering from an illness or a loss of a loved one or just about anything. Ours are tagged and blessed and then ready for dedication. Keep up the good work and just to let you know you can make them in any style.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

monnashands said:


> I would like to make a prayer shawl. Can you steer me to a simple pattern?


I posted 'St. Bartholomew's Prayer Shawl' search it if you can't find it, send me a pm, and I'll send it to you. This one is crochet.

One of the ladies simply picks out a pattern that she likes, then figures the stitches and knits it. Roughly 2 feet by 5 feet.


----------

